# Hubby's annoying but love him anyway?



## Gardendream (Mar 13, 2012)

Does your husband has annoying habit(s) that makes you feel annoyed and amused at the same time? In the spirit of unconditional love (and anonymity) lets share them and see who has got the strangest, funniest (most annoying?) hubby that we love anyway

Mine:
1. Whenever he goes on being very grumpy and argumentative about everything - being impossible, its an indicator that he is .. simply hungry. 

2. One day when he unwittingly woke me up at 5am I had a tired and sleepy day, he thought I was being distant and starts to question my happiness in our relationship (seriously asking whether I was thinking of leaving him and all)

3. He is a very noisy sleeper - if not snoring, coughing or stealing my duvet, he would talk in his sleep. Comes to the point that I can't sleep if he isn't making noises.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Annoying: Heck yes. (not always)

But,... I love him anyway. I will not leave him. I "could" if I wanted, but I don't want to leave him.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

hahaha. My hubs does a couple of things that are sooo very annoying.

1.) Snores. Soooo bad. Feel like I am sleeping with a lawnmower. But I still can't imagine wanting to sleep anywhere but next to him.

2.) Foot in mouth disease. I can remember sitting down at the table six months pregnant with our second in my maternity BDU's and he walked in and said "damn you got big!" and I about lost it on him LMAO. 

Love him to pieces but yeah, he can certainly prance around on my nerves.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Mine...probably lots...but just one that really, really irritates me.

He seems to have this list "for *****ing."

For example - he'll start looking at the thermometer and constantly checking it and complaining that I'm turning it up or down. He'll stick with that for a couple of months, then switch to something else - like the amount of bleach when I wash his socks.

It's like he has a list and will start with #1 and ***** about that for a while, then switch to #2, etc. 

I actually asked him once if he had a list that he was checking off as he seemed to obssess about something then switch to something else to obssess about, then on to another. He just looked at me.

Think the TBI has knocked his brain around a bit and he doesn't even realize he's doing it. I just ignore it and move on...life is too short.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sure glad that my wife isn't a member here because she could fill 20 posts


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Luckily I don't let those little things bug me. There were some habits that drove my husband crazy, but the funny thing is that he has these same exact habits.

Once I pointed that out(I call this picking), he kept quiet about it. He didn't realize he was doing the same things. 

One thing we both hate is nagging, so we are very good not to do this. 

We both have our flaws, we don't let them get the best of us.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Nah, he's cool for the most part, I'm the pain.


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

The only thing he does that drives me bonkers now - I've let everything go, lol.. Is his sniffling. He has a deviated septum as well as allergies as well as everything else wrong with his nose throat etc, lol.. So really it shouldn't bother me so much but *sniff* *sniff*... UGH!!!


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

WH is obsessed with conspiracy theories and once he starts talking about them, he won't stop -- even when people are not sharing his enthusiasm and kind of uncomfortable with thinking about conspiracy theories. He also jumps at the chance to save someone in trouble, no matter how small or big the trouble seems or the inconvenience it's causing that he's doing it. He also really likes to argue and pick fights, especially on online forums or in person, and will keep at it until he wins and get all worked up about it. He's completely unable to be punctual or reliable about anyone else's time because he gets so wrapped up in what he's doing that he loses track of time. I found these things endearing because they make him unconventional, openly generous, and passionate -- qualities I like. Unfortunately, these things came along with a side of controlling and cheating and aggression (the flip side of the annoying but quirky traits). Sad thing is, I do love him unconditionally even despite his bad behavior and even as I know I can't put up with the bad behavior and now that we're separated, I miss all his bad habits and good ones. On the other hand, he'd freak out about things that I did that annoyed him and couldn't tolerate my flaws without being really mean to me when they got on his nerves. Love blinds us to the bad, doesn't it?


----------



## koolasma (Mar 11, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'm sure glad that my wife isn't a member here because she could fill 20 posts


*hahaha thats funny  
u think dat abt ur wifoo :scratchhead:*


----------



## zaliblue (Apr 26, 2011)

desert-rose said:


> WH is obsessed with conspiracy theories and once he starts talking about them, he won't stop -- even when people are not sharing his enthusiasm and kind of uncomfortable with thinking about conspiracy theories. He also jumps at the chance to save someone in trouble, no matter how small or big the trouble seems or the inconvenience it's causing that he's doing it. He also really likes to argue and pick fights, especially on online forums or in person, and will keep at it until he wins and get all worked up about it. He's completely unable to be punctual or reliable about anyone else's time because he gets so wrapped up in what he's doing that he loses track of time. I found these things endearing because they make him unconventional, openly generous, and passionate -- qualities I like. Unfortunately, these things came along with a side of controlling and cheating and aggression (the flip side of the annoying but quirky traits). Sad thing is, I do love him unconditionally even despite his bad behavior and even as I know I can't put up with the bad behavior and now that we're separated, I miss all his bad habits and good ones. On the other hand, he'd freak out about things that I did that annoyed him and couldn't tolerate my flaws without being really mean to me when they got on his nerves. Love blinds us to the bad, doesn't it?



LOL the whole conspiracy theory thing and online arguing sounds like my hubby lol and the loosing track of time. My hubby is really into sports and has a conspiracy theory that all of the news reporters have a personal vendetta against his teams lol....so he will watch the sports news just to get himself worked up about what they said. lol.......ugghhh i really honestly don't find them as annoying as I do funny. Its what makes him....him


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My mans big annoyance is snoring but it's really difficult to be mad at someone for anything they do in their sleep... so i just kick him..not tooooo hard


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

It seems that no matter what argument we are in, no matter the topic, he always ends the subject with a big fart. He always has one on deck, I swear! Perfect timing. And I cannot hold in my laughter because of the timing.

Another thing that KILLS me is that he will walk around the house in his boxers, no shirt, AND ONLY ONE SOCK! WTF? I laugh at him as he looks at me like I am nuts. It drives me crazy.

Oh yeah, one more, the ultimate. Every single time my H gets ready to leave the house, he will walk to the door, grab his keys, start out the door and then turn around, go to the sink and take a drink of water. Then he will start for the door again. This time he will look at the bills on the ledge, put them down, walk to the sink and take another drink of water. I sit there dumbfounded. He only finally leaves when I start laughing and pointing my finger at him calling him retarded. 

Okay, I lied, ONE MORE THING. When he drinks a pop or gator aide, he will leave about a 1/2 teaspoon in the bottom of the bottle and put it back in the fridge. If I try to throw it away, he gets all mad and says "I WAS GONNA DRINK THAT!" Seriously? Again, more laughing and finger pointing.

I do a lot of laughing in my house!!!!!!


----------

